# I Got All of the Cherry Blossom Recipes from Popping Balloons. Here's What I've Learned:



## alitwick (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey all! I've noticed many players have been having trouble getting the Cherry Blossom DIY recipes with all the Bunny Day stuff going on. I was able to get all of them just from popping balloons and I'd like to share what I've done so that everyone can get the recipes they want before they're gone!

*1.) WHAT am I looking for? *
The recipes ONLY drop from single colored balloons. When I was doing it, the 300 balloon popping bug was in full force so I had to ignore the Bunny Day ones entirely in fear that none would spawn again. Now that it's fixed, you can pop both types without worry. You'll find that you'll collect Bunny Day DIY recipes a lot faster this way.

In my experience, green and red balloons have had the highest chance of dropping DIY Recipes, green having the highest and red the second highest. I have also gotten bamboo recipes from greens specifically. If they don't drop recipes, they'll drop furniture and clothing/accessories.
After reds, blues drop them, though I've found that they drop either 5 ores, clay and rocks more often than recipes. It seems like a 50/50 shot sometimes.
Yellows are least likely to drop anything other than bells. I would say 8 to 9 out of 10 times, I get bells of various amounts. I've gotten 1 recipe from these balloons.
*2.) WHERE do I look? *
To ensure that you can pop single colored balloons consistently and efficiently, hang out on the left side of your island shoreline during the day, and on the right shore at night (this started at 7PM for me). For some players, it may be the other way around. To figure out which side to be on in your island, use the high Bunny Day balloon rate to your advantage by seeing which direction the balloons are coming from and go to that shore.

*3.) WHEN will I see the balloons I want?*
Single colored balloons show up every ten minutes, mostly at the :05 mark (5:05, 5:15, 5:25. 5:35, etc.). THIS IS NOT ALWAYS THE CASE. I've had plenty show up at the :00 mark too. Whether the Bunny Day balloon spawns are messing with that or not is unknown, (though I've had Bunny Day balloons spawn then I think regular ones would have.) Your best bet is to run up and down your coast close to each timeframe just to be sure. For you it may be at the :05 mark every time. Or it may randomly be at the :00 mark on one or two occassions.

*4.) HOW often do I get duplicates?*
In my experience, duplicates are not super common. Based on mine and another player's games, we've found that the game prioritizes new DIYs over already learned ones (at least for balloons). Not to say that you won't ever get duplicates (which you should save if you do get them,) but rather you're not likely to get say, 10 dupicates of the same recipe before getting new ones.

Lastly, I need to say that in the end, it's all RNG. Yes, the recipes are rare BUT they are not as rare as trying to find a Stringfish at the end of March (which I still didn't get, BTW.) You may have periods where you're getting DIYs left and right and others where you only end up with one after a few hours. Thankfully we still have 7 days until they're gone for good, and balloons will keep coming so get to it!

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## radical6 (Apr 3, 2020)

imo even if you get dupes you should just trade to complete your collection. thanks for the tips!


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for this! I might do this today so I can get them all  before it's too late.


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

THANK YOU SO MUCH AAH


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 3, 2020)

After ages of not getting a DIY... I finally got two of them, both from green balloons! Green balloons seem to yield the best result.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you for this well-written guide. ❤


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 3, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> After ages of not getting a DIY... I finally got two of them, both from green balloons! Green balloons seem to yield the best result.



Green balloon are my favorite because they are recipe DIY balloon in general.


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2020)

I've been finding normal balloons almost always at a 5 min. interval, although sometimes it skips to 10. Thank you so much, i've been popping balloons for like 2 hours and I finally got a sakura recipe in a yellow balloon, and I've completed the bunny list. For some reason I haven't seen a single red balloon! Almost all of them are yellow, a few blue ones, a green one and no reds.


----------



## Lizzie_ (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't know if this is just me, but I've _only_ gotten sakura recipes when I had the petals in my inventory. Now I always try to keep some on me and I've noticed I've gotten a lot more since I've done that.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for the tips! I'm having so much trouble with this, I keep getting egg balloons


----------



## Dewy (Apr 3, 2020)

Do you have a full list of all the recipes?


----------



## alitwick (Apr 3, 2020)

Dewy said:


> Do you have a full list of all the recipes?


This is the post I’ve been using to keep track of all of the recipes. There are 14 in total.


----------



## lambshu (Apr 3, 2020)

thank you for the guide! i will sit here and farm them until i get them all. ^^ 
cute byleth pfp by the way haha :-D


----------



## alitwick (Apr 3, 2020)

Lizzie_ said:


> I don't know if this is just me, but I've _only_ gotten sakura recipes when I had the petals in my inventory. Now I always try to keep some on me and I've noticed I've gotten a lot more since I've done that.


That’s very interesting! I didn’t think much of that since I always catch them when I see them floating around. I’ve just kind of had them sitting in my pockets.




lambshu said:


> thank you for the guide! i will sit here and farm them until i get them all. ^^
> cute byleth pfp by the way haha :-D


Glad to help and thank you! Byleth is a cutie!


----------



## chocopug (Apr 3, 2020)

This seems helpful, thank you!

I haven't got any of the recipes yet ;_;


----------



## Bcat (Apr 3, 2020)

I just accidentally shot a red balloon into the river. Can I get an F in the chat?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I just accidentally shot a red balloon into the river. Can I get an F in the chat?


You may not only get an F, but also a GHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ

Thank you for the guide aswell OP, really helpful!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you for this! I hung out on my shore last night where the balloons were spawning and got 2 sakura recipes and a couple of Bunny Day recipes! It was tedious, but worth it.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 4, 2020)

This is great info! I hadn’t realized presents drift in exclusively from one side at a time. It makes sense cuz wind comes from one direction.

Just fyi, the side they drifted in from changed for me at 8am. So i think it can change on the hour.

Also for me, but this may just be coincidence, the side they float in from is the side of the island the easter bunny is hopping on.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 4, 2020)

thank you for the tips!


----------



## theindiegay (Apr 5, 2020)

does anyone have a list of the items in this set? the tweet linked got deleted. i don't know where people know for sure the extent of these sets... i just have random recipes from random sets. i would love to have a better idea of where i stand but i cant keep up.

(unrelated - y'all think the guide is worth it?)


----------



## ArkieRN (Apr 5, 2020)

This is great information but I can't seem to get any balloons except blue and yellow. I'm getting lots of ores and bells but no DIYs. I've gotten over 165 sky eggs and all the Bunny day recipes but still need 8 cherry blossom DIYs.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks for this guide! Does anyone have a complete list of all the Cherry Blossom recipes that are available?


----------



## OswinOswald (Apr 5, 2020)

This site has a list of all the items and their ingredients








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons Cherry Blossom Recipes and Guide
					

Throughout April, Animal Crossing: New Horizons players can craft special items using cherry-blossom petals! Check out our guide and recipe list now!




					nintendowire.com
				




This site has a pictures of the items








						List of Cherry-Blossom Recipes 2022 | ACNH - Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Switch)｜Game8
					

Here's our complete list of Cherry Blossom recipes din Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH). Read on for all 15 cherry blossom items and how to get them with our guide!




					game8.co


----------



## Odette (Apr 5, 2020)

I’ve managed to get 5 of the recipes so far... Most of the time I’m getting bells or clay. It’s a tedious process. I feel like I’m only focusing on this atm rather than on sprucing up my island


----------



## SamXX (Apr 5, 2020)

OswinOswald said:


> This site has a list of all the items and their ingredients
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great thanks!


----------



## theindiegay (Apr 5, 2020)

OswinOswald said:


> This site has a list of all the items and their ingredients
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 5, 2020)

I found them all in 3 days and have since only found 1 dupe. I also only found the dupe after I had found all the other recipes. For some reason I had a lot of normal balloons spawning at totally random times too (times ending in 7, etc.). Good luck everyone!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

How many recipes are there in total?


----------

